

Ethereum, Maidsafe, Meshnets,?? - davidenglish

I want to hear from you all about new models that are or are going to radically change how the internet functions in the next 5 years.
======
walden42
Maidsafe seems to be the all-in-one that builds a decentralized internet
infrastructure. I have high hopes for it.

